# New duck/sporting clays gun?



## RowdyAF (Dec 20, 2021)

Hey guys I’m looking for a new duck gun that will also handle lighter loads for clays. What are y’all’s recommendations? 12 or 20 gauge? Which brand?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 20, 2021)

My a400 12 gauge handles all loads well. It jammed a few times durning break in but has been flawless the past couple
Years.


----------



## RowdyAF (Dec 20, 2021)

Awesome man, thanks. I was looking at the stoeger 3020, 3000 or a beretta a300 or any other offerings in that price range. I've shot an a400 before and believe me, if I had the cash, it would be in the safe for sure.


----------



## Gator89 (Dec 20, 2021)

Lots of choices out there, to get both a target gun and a duck gun, I would stick with a 3 inch chambered gun if it is to be an auto-shucker.  The guns set up to run 3.5 inch ammo can be finicky with light loads.

When I am busting clays, I want to be able to shoot a low cost round.

Check out Tristar shotguns, they have decent reviews and cost is on the low side of medium.


----------



## RowdyAF (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks Gator, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 20, 2021)

kevbo3333 said:


> My a400 12 gauge handles all loads well. It jammed a few times durning break in but has been flawless the past couple
> Years.



Rowdy - I saved a couple of years to purchase the A400 w/kickoff.  This is my favorite gun by far.   Shot sporting clalys with their cheep loads and had no problems.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 20, 2021)

SuperX2,3, or 4.

Shoot it soaking wet with Break Free CLP and you will never have an issue with it.


----------



## Gator89 (Dec 20, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> SuperX2,3, or 4.
> 
> Shoot it soaking wet with Break Free CLP and you will never have an issue with it.



Based on post #3, I did not get the impression MSRP $999.99+ guns were on his target list.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 20, 2021)

You dont have to spend $999 to get a superX 2 3 or 4. Trust me.


----------



## Gator89 (Dec 20, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> You dont have to spend $999 to get a superX 2 3 or 4. Trust me.



That is why I said MSRP.

Buds will sell this one for $953 cash, $40 rebate, free shipping, no tax.

So $913 + local FFL.

https://www.budsgunshop.com/product...ixed+stock+aluminum+alloy+receiver+with+overa

There may be other "deals" out there, but they are very hard to find right now.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 20, 2021)

Yildiz A71 20 gauge. It will cycle anything I run through it. I've had mine for 6-7 years and it has been flawless.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 20, 2021)

I went the cheap route one time many years ago. Bought me a Charles daly semi auto 12 gauge. BIG MISTAKE.


----------



## Long Cut (Dec 20, 2021)

I’ve had a Franchi Affinity 3 for the past 6 years. Killed everything from clays to Dove, ducks and turkey. 

Same platform as the Benelli M2 without the price tag. Made in the Benelli factory as well.


----------



## RowdyAF (May 3, 2022)

Hey guys I just wanted to wrap this thread up. Got a Franchi affinity 3 last week


----------



## killerv (May 4, 2022)

Long Cut said:


> I’ve had a Franchi Affinity 3 for the past 6 years. Killed everything from clays to Dove, ducks and turkey.
> 
> Same platform as the Benelli M2 without the price tag. Made in the Benelli factory as well.



They are nowhere near the same platform. M2 have the recoil springs in the stock, Affinitys dont. You can say they are both inertia driven, but thats it.


----------



## RowdyAF (May 4, 2022)

Honestly the affinity and the stoeger m3k look to be very similar with the franchi having a touch more refinement in my opinion. honest, if i could have found an m3k locally i would have bought one and saved $300


----------



## Robust Redhorse (May 19, 2022)

I would recommend a Beretta A300 in 12 gauge, synthetic stock.


It would do well for both applications, without being too pricey.



I shoot them quite a bit.


----------



## jdgator (May 30, 2022)

RowdyAF said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to wrap this thread up. Got a Franchi affinity 3 last week



I am sure you will enjoy it. I got tired of worrying about damaging my expensive shotguns so I bought one last year to bring on hunts were a shotgun will take some punishment. It cleans easy and it doesn’t jam.


----------



## Big7 (May 30, 2022)

I have a TriStar Viper.

It shoots dove loads just as good as 3" magnums.

Comes with a lifetime warranty and 4 choke tubes.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jun 1, 2022)

The franchi affinity is a fine gun. 

I bought a 3020 6 years ago I think it was and its done great. I really enjoy it shooting dove, I've killed ducks with it, killed 2 turkeys with it. My next one will be an over under in 20 gauge, I think I've got 3 12 gauges in the safe now and several 20's. I shoot my 20's 99% of the time now days.


----------



## mwood1985 (Jul 13, 2022)

I've got a couple Affinity models in 12 and 20. And a A300 Beretta. Wonderful shooting guns for less than a grand


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Jul 14, 2022)

RowdyAF said:


> Awesome man, thanks. I was looking at the stoeger 3020, 3000 or a beretta a300 or any other offerings in that price range. I've shot an a400 before and believe me, if I had the cash, it would be in the safe for sure.



I have an A300, great gun for the money.


----------

